# Grizzly Sliding Router Table??



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Listing on CL about an hour from me for a sliding Grizzly router table, asking $60 with "most parts there, not sure about all". Ad says switch doesn't work, which is no big deal, i just picked up a few 120v magnetic switches anyway. Grizzly web site shows $500+ with shipping for new, and i'm guessing any missing parts (hold-downs, nuts bolts, etc) could be improvised, though parts do seem to be available.

Anyone have any experience with this table and is it a usable product? If it doesn't function well to start with--cheap doesn't matter. Would appreciate any input. (one big plus--it's only about 15 minutes from the Grandkids--great excuse for a visit!!)

Thanks,
earl


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Forgot to add the picture--definitely dusty!!
earl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A sliding table should do the same job as a miter sled for doing the ends of rails for example. I'm not sure what else it would be handy for.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

About what i was thinking Chuck. On the other hand, it might be a good base on which to build a horizontal mount--in which case some other function could open up with the sliding table. The fixed portion of the table is cast iron, so it's got that going for it. I definitely don't need something else to take up space...but still...it's only $60!!

earl


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the same table from MCLS and just put a lift and a new fence in mine. The fence that comes with it is not up to standards and the mounting of the router is quite difficult , I recommend taking the table off and turning upside down on the bench to mount the router. It is hard to center in the hole also. The hold down hardware is primative and you will need some good feather boards. Also the hold down on the miter gauge has a cast iron washer that leaves marks on the wood, so I replaced mine with a wooden one. I also replaced the switch with a variable 15a. switch.

But the good part is that it is solid built, slides smoothly and definitely worth the price. 
See my post a week or so ago about "Installing a lift in tilting router table" should be on the Tools and Woodworking Forum.
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/92050-installed-lift-my-tilting-router-table.html

Herb


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input all. It's a dead issue, the person never replied on Saturday and the ad was down by Saturday night. Good to know for the future. Herb--that was amazing work, and very well documented!!

earl


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Thanks for the input all. It's a dead issue, the person never replied on Saturday and the ad was down by Saturday night. Good to know for the future. Herb--that was amazing work, and very well documented!!
> 
> earl


Just as well after looking closer at the picture, it looks like the sliding table has been removed and is upside-down on the stand, along with the sliding rails on top. Who ever owned it had a 2X4 bolted on to the fence to get an alignment of both sides. Must have been modified to serve a specific project and who knows what all else is missing. Might have been a bucket of problems that takes up shop space.

Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Just as well after looking closer at the picture, it looks like the sliding table has been removed and is upside-down on the stand, along with the sliding rails on top. Who ever owned it had a 2X4 bolted on to the fence to get an alignment of both sides. Must have been modified to serve a specific project and who knows what all else is missing. Might have been a bucket of problems that takes up shop space.
> 
> Herb


Looking at the cutout in the fence, the project may have involved a raised panel bit...

BTW, Herb, can the sliding portion lock in place or does it always need to slide...?


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Visit the grandkids, spend the $60. Then fix it up, try it out and if you don't like it, sell it for $100 all fixed up. Visiting the grandkids makes it a win all the way around.

Will


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Looking at the cutout in the fence, the project may have involved a raised panel bit...
> 
> BTW, Herb, can the sliding portion lock in place or does it always need to slide...?


Nick, it has locks on both ends for locking it in place.
Yeah, I was looking at the cutout in the fence and pondering as to what the heck he was using it for. 
Panel doors would require the sliding table. but he removed the table and put some wooden runners at CI table height instead for some project.

Herb


----------

